# Should this have gone in the shade tree?



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Harvest time by Luke Bryan
Discribes my life... its a good song to


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

its a country thang by colt ford


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Can she spell?!^^


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

its the name of the song dip SH#@%#^T ha


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

i HOPE YOU AINT A SHE...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not! And I know gunner just yankin ya


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

One more drinking song jkjk haha.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

how old ru?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Forever Young. JayZ


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^ The original version was better!! Gunner how old are you? 30?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there are parts of several that describe some of what i've been though..

where did you go
no love
You found me
all these things i hate revolve around me

thats what i can think of right now.. that ain't country


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I hate country too!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i don't hate country.. its pretty good, well some of it..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I hate country too!


your wierd........


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What's "Wierd?" weird or unlame I will country music 1 credit and that's if your going throuhg a heartbreak is the only time I listen to country:angry:


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

true country is good stuff. . like some marshall tucker band, or some hank williams.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

all other music besides country can go suck it!! and if you know it should be in the shade tree then why do you post it here?? the forum is getting WAYYY to crowded.. and I dont even care to look anymore.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

dallas davidson. Duck Blind. look it up.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im gunna miss her brad paisly and country is american music!!!! dont here much of america on other stations do ya????

country rules and always will! end of story!.....


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> im gunna miss her brad paisly and country is american music!!!! dont here much of america on other stations do ya????
> 
> *country rules and always will! end of story!*.....


dats true right there


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

A lot of the new country is getting ridiculous. Id rather listen to Alabama anyday. And where you post isnt that big of a deal. It shouldn't matter anyways.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya some of the new country isn't even country but some of the older music is the best


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> all other music besides country can go suck it!! and if you know it should be in the shade tree then why do you post it here?? the forum is getting WAYYY to crowded.. and I dont even care to look anymore.


You aight man?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

its good to see more traffic on the forum, but there are some rather redundant and pointless threads that keep showing up just to break the silnce


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> You aight man?


Im fine. its just getting kind of bogus. there barley is an archery in these new threads. I guess I had a good year long run in the youth forum.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

It's my life - Bon Jovi

There are numerous others, but I won't bore you all with them haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't heard that for a long time Josh, good song tho...
You hear bout the inside joke bout remember the name?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's put it this way Every week there's usally a "Which Broadhead" and the answer is repeated EVERYTIME nothing new,"Which bow should I get" What your size/age ok get a diamond razor edge I don't how many times I have seen these type's of threads all with the same answers as before!? Correct me if I'm wrong but this forum get's boring QUICK yeah it's good to see people kill deer/congratulate them and all.. But there has to be something keeping it afloat...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

yep i agree with ya parker... i dont think its boring though. depends on what the conversaytion is...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I haven't heard that for a long time Josh, good song tho...
> You hear bout the inside joke bout remember the name?


Don't think so..?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say All-American Girl by Carrie Underwood  Haha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Country boy can survive- Hank william JR.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Country boy can survive- Hank william JR.


Gotta be my all time favorite.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I forgot Bulletproof by Steel Magnolia and Sexy and I Know It by LMFAO. Lol jk on the last one


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Country boy can survive- Hank william JR.


"id love to spit in that dudes eye, and shoot em with mah ol' .45, and a country boy can survive!"

great line.. I feel like I am missing a word though


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Some beechnut! Gosh thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I forgot Bulletproof by Steel Magnolia and Sexy and I Know It by LMFAO. Lol jk on the last one


Party rock anthem is great by them too! Did bulletproof come out early JAN or late DEC? I can't remeber the whole thing but this was the main lyric right? "This time babay I'lll bee bulletproof?" If so I loved this song too! Stereo hearts is good!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Noooo not THAT bulletproof. The country Bulletproof  And I love Party Rock Anthem and Sexy And I Know It and I LOVE Stereo Hearts!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't listen to country so I'm ignorrant to the genre! xD


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha! Well I listen to a lot more than country. I listen to rock and pop too. Although it's my personal belief that the best pop songs get old in like a week.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any thing Hank Williams jr.
Lately ive been on kind of a rap kick and I like Frick Park Market by Mac Miller.


----------

